# PDCA Estimating Guide, how useful



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I am thinking about getting the PDCA estimating guides, and maybe joining the PDCA. I was wondering how useful the guide is for pricing new construction. Are the number pretty close and is it easy to use? Does it include materials into the pricing and if so, top of the line, or mid quality? I hope it would help me develop new construction prices that are not based on floor sq. ft.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

On the PDCA topic, what are the benefits of joining?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

So far, the estimating books are cheaper. I am not sure what their other resources are yet.


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Pdca*

The estimating books are great. You can use the estimating guide to get a price to do the job and then divide by the sq. ft. to give the builder a sq. ft. price. New construction is a beast on it's own with lots of discussion there. 

As far as the benefits of joining the PDCA there are many. First off I don't know where you are from but in my state it is so easy to become a paint contractor that it's a joke with minimal effort up front to be legitimate. The PDCA is one of the oldest trade associations and brings legitimacy to the industry. I am relatively young and it has helped me forgo some of the school of hard knocks. The PDCA has countless resources to help you in your business everything from what it takes to get a license, education in regards to the various types of insurances that are out there, business planning, calculating overhead, safety programs, accounting, sales, marketing, craftsmanship, production, customer service, customer retention, estimating, how to hire any and all positions out, how to work on your business and not in your business etc. 

It is a great networking opportunity as well. I have met so many people over the past couple years that their knowledge and experience has helped me greatly. I would not be in business now if it were not for the PDCA. They can also guide you to establish value in your business so that it's value goes beyond what you could liquidate your capital for.....maybe you'd like to sell your business someday. Anyways don't hesitate to PM for any and all other questions in regards to the PDCA. Greatest thing my business ever did....as I said if I hadn't joined.....I wouldn't be doing what I am today.

~todd


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:clapDCA is the best way to get you out of a jam fast. PDCA has a great system for the word touch up and how much touch up is yours and how much can be charged back to a owner or contractor. It has alot of useful info for any painter.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

toddcla2002 said:


> The estimating books are great. You can use the estimating guide to get a price to do the job and then divide by the sq. ft. to give the builder a sq. ft. price. New construction is a beast on it's own with lots of discussion there.
> 
> As far as the benefits of joining the PDCA there are many. First off I don't know where you are from but in my state it is so easy to become a paint contractor that it's a joke with minimal effort up front to be legitimate. The PDCA is one of the oldest trade associations and brings legitimacy to the industry. I am relatively young and it has helped me forgo some of the school of hard knocks. The PDCA has countless resources to help you in your business everything from what it takes to get a license, education in regards to the various types of insurances that are out there, business planning, calculating overhead, safety programs, accounting, sales, marketing, craftsmanship, production, customer service, customer retention, estimating, how to hire any and all positions out, how to work on your business and not in your business etc.
> 
> ...


Very well said, if all painters leaned from the PDCA and networking we would all make more money.

What I learned was to CHARGE MY WORTH and run a business not a hobby.

There are 2 men in my life who I met many moons ago from the PDCA who taught me many things and were class acts.

So many painters give there work away and have no real clue how to run a business and most of all how to ESTIMATE.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I know someone in the PDCA, and I will say this - don't join unless you are ready to take their advice on how to run a business. Some people just want to join, do nothing, and expect to reap the rewards. I haven't joined myself, but I am trying to align my thinking and crack down on my costs of running a business, and not considering this a hobby. Once I have done that - I will join to amp it up a bit. You have to realize the majority of homeowners out there want to look down on you, and many succumb to their attitudes. There is no reason not to consider yourself a professional and charge homeowners the cost of running a business with profit - and orgs like the PDCA with all their networking and classes help to this effect.


----------

